# How to Retrieve Windows 10 Key after Change of Hard Disk



## salmanzafar1979 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dear All
I was using a licensed version of Windows 10 since 2014 which came free-of-cost with my HP Envy laptop. Last month, my hard disk malfunctioned and I was forced to buy a new hard disk. I have installed a fresh (unlicensed) copy of Windows 10 on my laptop which has been repeatedly asking for product activation key.
Is there any method by which I can recover the key for Windows 10 OS which was supplied with the laptop? Alternatively, how I can turn off 'Windows Activation Error' cropping up every 1-2 hours.
Shall be thankful for any help.

Best wishes
Salman


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There should be a sticker with a Key Code on it. Have you tied entering that key code?


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

Which key? From the original Win 10 install or this new one?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> *I was using a licensed version of Windows 10 since 2014* which came free-of-cost with my HP Envy laptop.


What's the complete model number of your HP ENVY laptop?
What's the exact serial number(S/N) and product number(P/N) on it?

If I remember correctly, the original version of Windows 10 didn't become available until July 2015.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If you previously had Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 you can use the activation key from there.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If Windows 10 Home or Pro was previously installed and activated in your HP ENVY laptop, reinstalling it in the new hard drive should automatically activate.

Did you install the same version(Home or Pro) of Windows 10?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## salmanzafar1979 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dear David, Frank, Ramon and ChuckTin
Thanks for the prompt feedback.
As far as I remember, Windows 8 was pre-installed on the laptop which was upgraded to Windows 10.
Unfortunately I cant find the Key Code sticker.
I have installed Windows 10 Home but it is an unlicensed version which started giving the activation error once updates were installed.
Here are the details of my laptop 
Product Model: K8M10EA
Product Name: HP ENVY x360 - 15-u101nx
Product Serial Number: SCD4433NLB

Thanks again
Salman


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Product Model: K8M10EA
> Product Name: HP ENVY x360 - 15-u101nx
> Product Serial Number: SCD4433NLB


The serial number that you provided is "not found", so you apparently submitted it incorrectly.
The product model and product name that you submitted indicates you have a *HP ENVY x360 - 15-u101nx*.
According to its product specifications section, it originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
According to its driver and software downloads section, there doesn't appear to be a recovery media kit that you can purchase from HP.
I suggest you go HERE to contact HP Support.
Note: Select "My issue is not listed", then click "Continue to contact HP", then type in the required information and a description of your issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## salmanzafar1979 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dear Frank
Thanks for your advice.
I contacted HP few weeks back but they were not responding to my emails.
I contacted Microsoft support yesterday and they have been quite helpful. The original Windows key was retrieved by entering <wmic path SoftwareLicensingService get OA3xOriginalProductKey> at command prompt.

Best wishes
Salman


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.
I'm glad to hear you got it resolved with Microsoft. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

